# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Meningitis,wat zijn de symptomen? - Artikel

## Leontien

Hallo,

Wat zijn de eerste symptomen van meningitis oftewel hersenvliesontsteking? Hoe kun je het dus herkennen? Zelf heb ik soms pijn in mijn hoofd en toen dacht ik hierover na. Niet dat ik bang ben dat ik het heb. Toch is het prettig als je iets kan uitsluiten.

----------


## Agnes574

Uitgebreide informatie over meningitis/hersenvliesontsteking kun je vinden op:
www.wvc.vlaanderen.be/meningitis !!!

Interessant om eens te lezen!

----------

